# need exploded view mouse Logitech M-RN68



## ajax1 (Mar 25, 2005)

I opened the mouse for cleening totally, but when I opened it the springs jumped outside and I don't now how to put it back together.
It are the parts belonging to the scrolling wheel. Maybe somebody can sent me a picture inside or an exploded view to help me. 
:4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome to TSF

Theres not much inside the mouse I would think they are cheap enough to just go out an purchase a new one. 
You can check out this  link  but I dont think it will help much.


----------

